# Some bird babies and other stuff (DUW)



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 17, 2011)

Cleaning out my memory card so I figured I'd post some pics 

Birds

Rose Breasted cockatoo (with a pair of B 'n G Macaws in the background if you look close)






Blue Black Masked Lovebirds (almost weaned)





Baby Eclectus (Male)





Another baby Eclectus 





"Tiel and 2 Jenday Conures





We have more baby lovebirds, tiels, conures (including suns), a cockatoo baby, and something else that I seem to be blanking on right now, that will be coming in the house in the next few weeks.

Now some Skink pics why not?

Kiku the Norther/Eastern pudge monster













Bunga the Silver Tanimbar aka the grumpy sausage (he was born with a dent in his head)













I think that's enough pics for today


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the too'.......and the skinks way cool too! ... ( look like a giant alligator lizard eh ? ) ......
JD~


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cute Birds!! I have a B & G too!! She is 6. The last white skink dude has a sweet face! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 17, 2011)

Love all of them, I have an LSC2, and used to hand raise cockatiels and lovebirds. How fun to see other birds. I didn't realize that skinks could get that big!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 17, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Love the too'.......and the skinks way cool too! ... ( look like a giant alligator lizard eh ? ) ......
> JD~



Thanks the cockatoo is "Dunkin" His female had a heart attack about a year ago during a thunderstorm so he got brought into the house and is now an even more spoiled chunkster.  




Torty Mom said:


> Cute Birds!! I have a B & G too!! She is 6. The last white skink dude has a sweet face! Thanks for sharing!!



The Male Macaw is older, don't know his exact age as he is from back when importing was still legal, the female is 15 years old and was "other girlfriend" as my fiancÃƒÂ©e says, until she met Willy, than I became a giant chew toy. That skink is actually a bit grumpy, he is tame for the type he is, at least for me he is, but he will gladly bite or squirt poop all over anyone. He tolerates me for some reason but he doesn't even like when anyone he doesn't know is in his eye sight.



pugsandkids said:


> Love all of them, I have an LSC2, and used to hand raise cockatiels and lovebirds. How fun to see other birds. I didn't realize that skinks could get that big!



We actually have a pair of Greater Sulfers, Citrons, and Goffins out in the "big bird" shed along with a pair of Eclectus and a pair of Greys. The Goffins have a baby right now that should be ready to come in next week. In the "small bird shed" We have a bunch of 'tiels, black masked lovebirds, Jenday Conures, Sun Conures, Nanday Conures, a bunch of different morphs of Green Cheek Conures and... I'm sure I'm forgetting something but thats whats out side lol Inside is a whole other story. I seriously grew up with parrots as my parents had them and bred them since before I was born. I din't get into reptiles till I was 8 and didn't breed any until I was 9. There are some Blue Tongue Skinks that get bigger than that one. They are actually a bunch of fun.


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 18, 2011)

Great pics! I have an umbrella cockatoo (wc) and a Senigal. Always loved the rosebreasted, they are so pretty. But 2 birds is more than plenty for me. I can't image handfeeding all those babies... lol.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 18, 2011)

Jessicap said:


> Great pics! I have an umbrella cockatoo (wc) and a Senigal. Always loved the rosebreasted, they are so pretty. But 2 birds is more than plenty for me. I can't image handfeeding all those babies... lol.



LOL the handfeeding is fun and for me it's pretty normal, I've been handfeeding since I was big enough to hold a syringe. Pretty much the only time that it gets frustrating is when I have boas being born, snake and lizard eggs hatching, and a bunch of baby birds needing to be fed all day. Those days I get between 2-3 hours of sleep a night but I thrive on it


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 18, 2011)

Albinoboidsetc said:


> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics! I have an umbrella cockatoo (wc) and a Senigal. Always loved the rosebreasted, they are so pretty. But 2 birds is more than plenty for me. I can't image handfeeding all those babies... lol.
> ...


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful pics  I love the rose breasted Cockatoo (it is the first time I see a pink one)!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sirius (Jan 18, 2011)

You have some great animals. I have always wanted a bird.

And I see you have one of my favorite reptiles! I used to have a northern, they are great. And that Tanimbar is gorgeous, though I heard they are a little temperamental.
Makes me wish I still had mine.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 18, 2011)

The Tannys can be a bit temperamental (heavy on the Mental) but they aren't too bad, they do squirt poo a lot. I actually want to get a few more Tannys.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a few new pics. The little grey bird is an update pic of the baby Eclectus that was only a few days old last time, and the little "Alien Nation" looking critter is a baby Goffins Cockatoo that we just brought inside the other day. 

Here they are in the brooder





Cockatoo





Eckie


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2011)

They are very nice pictures. I was just wondering are you a breeder of birds? Why are you feeding the babies, where is the mother? I had breed a pair of Cockatiels a long time ago and had one baby and that was enough for me. It was funny to see how they hiss at you even before their eyes are open.  They are adorable though.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah we breed birds, snakes, and some geckos. The reason we hand feed is so that they are as tame as can be. When ever we can we let the mothers raise the babies for the first few weeks, but with the eclectus and Cockatoo mothers, when they have more than one baby at a time we need to take them as soon as they hatch or the mothers kill all but one baby.


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2011)

That sounds like Eagles. Except it's the babies that kill each other if there's more then one. Awful huh?  I'd love to see pictures of the bigger birds if you have any.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jan 23, 2011)

When breeding season is over I'll try to get some pics. Right now the females are very temperamental. I might be able to get some pics of the inside birds tomorrow.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Laura (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Medium Sulfer crested Cockatoo.. 
she is about 27.. handraised baby.. nice bird, but there are times....


----------

